# Coffee Beans



## jonny (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all,

Both my wife and I love coffee and always on the look out for recommendations for good beans, we have our own espresso machine and our own filter machine. But for a while now we have been trying to get hold of decaf costa coffee beans for home but with no luck, I was just wondering if any of you can help?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the Guatemala Finca El Triangulo Decaf beans from Hilltop Brews instead

I have been drinking them on and off for the past couple of weeks and found them really good.

Much better than some of the decaf I have tried in the past.

Some of my visitors couldn't tell they were decaf


----------

